# Electric trike plans



## In2GoInd (Oct 25, 2016)

agniusm said:


> So i have started thinking about a trike i want, something cool and sleek and with the back box.
> 
> I started by picking up Italjet dragster for the frontend.
> 
> ...




Hey before you get too much further check out the kit my company is going offer early 2017. 

In2Go Industries Electric KB3 (High Performance Trike)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=178593&share_fid=33831&share_type=t


----------

